# Does SQ count as DP1 MOD 1?



## rfrjordan (30 Mar 2014)

I'm currently a reservist, and have been serving a MED-TECH. And currently I'm transferring trades to infantry and like the title says, my question is that if SQ, or now BMQ(L) counts as infantry DP1 mod1? its a rumor I heard but I'm not to sure it holds true.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Mar 2014)

Someone is pulling your leg.


----------



## brihard (30 Mar 2014)

Perfectly reasonable question; I'd not expect people outsid ethe ifnantry to have kept abrest of the changes in the course streams.

Unfortunately, no, it will not. It used to be that infantry would do SQ and then DP1 Inf; that continued during that whole awkward and ugly change to 'BMQ-L' as the DP1 was amended. Now, however, infantry no longer do a common course resembling 'SQ' or 'BMQ-L'. The way it's divided now, DP1 Mod 1 is mostly the weapons and technical stuff, and DP1 Mod 2 is mostly field. Your SQ would not have covered everything that's on the Mod 1. Yes, you'll have to redo things like C6, C9, and grenades- but there are worse fates, and without trying to be a dick I'll suggest that as a medic it's quite unlikely you've really kept up to speed on that anyway, and would be at a disadvantage going into Mod 2 without doing Mod 1.

Assuming you're still in the Halifax area, you can expect to spend a couple full months away this summer, likely in Aldershot, possibly in Gagetown.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (30 Mar 2014)

Brihard is correct.

Many people had to do both mods during the summer that just passed even though they completed SQ the summer before. I personally think they should have run one more traditional dp1 for the people who completed SQ the year before, and implement the new program for the infantry soldiers fresh off of BMQ.


----------



## brihard (30 Mar 2014)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> I personally think they should have run one more traditional dp1 for the people who completed SQ the year before, and implement the new program for the infantry soldiers fresh off of BMQ.



Disagreed. The transition process took a couple years. There was ample opportunity for anyone who was committed to making themselves available in the summer for training, a need which would have been explained to them in the recruiting process. Those caught in this gap who did BMQ-L and then had to redo both mods of the new DP1 almost entirely fell into two categories: Those who prioritized other things in life over completing their trade training, and those who were hurt and had to try again the next summer. To the first group, tough cookies. The reserve training system already does a lot of 'catering' to the lives people have outside the reserves. To the latter- unfortunate luck (although some injuries are due to being insufficiently prepared physically, which is the candidate's fault), and to those who were fit and simply got hurt anyway, it genuinely sucks but it's not a grounds for changing the system. 

There's a considerable bill in logistics and instructors to run a course. Running another legacy DP1 would have been contingent on there being enough troops in those shoes who would all be available at the same time, as well as there being enough available NCOs and support staff to teach to justify the opportunity cost of running that course session. Staffing reserve training is a perennial challenge that drives unit Ops cells slightly up the wall (trust me, from experience). For those troops who DO make themselves available that first summer as expected, there's typical little difficulty in getting them through. The shift to the new training system was the appropriate 95% solution predicated on recruits progressing in the normal manner through their basic training.


----------

